# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  والد الطفل "ورد" تلقى اتصالا بأن ابنه لا زال حيا وموجود خارج الأردن؟!!

## ادارة المنتدى

كشف والد الطفل المفقود "ورد" بأنه تلقى معلومات غاية في الأهمية قد تكون طرف الخيط في كشف ملابسات قضية اختفاء الطفل التي لا زالت غامضة حتى اللحظة وحل لغزها والغموض الذي اكتنفها على مدى أكثر من 15 أسبوعا.وأكد والد الطفل "عبد المجيد الربابعة" بأنه تلقى اتصالا خارجيا من مجهول عبر هاتفه الشخصي، وأكد له بأن طفله (ما زال حياً على قيد الحياة وبأنه موجود حاليا خارج حدود الوطن)..؟!! وقد أبلغ والد الطفل مدير الأمن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي بتلك المعلومات الجديدة التي تلقاها حول مصير طفله، وذلك لدى مقابلته له في مديرية الأمن العام أمس الثلاثاء، مؤكدا أن اللواء القاضي تلقى هذه المعلومات بأهمية كبيرة وأوعز على الفور بمتابعتها بأقصى سرعة ممكنة وإيلائها الأهمية القصوى.كما أشار إلى أنه نقل هذه التفاصيل الجديدة لمصير طفله الذي اختفى في 26/ نيسان الماضي في بلدة جديتا، إلى جهات أخرى تولي موضوع كشف مكان اختفاء طفله ورد اهتماماً كبيرا جداً ترجمةً لاهتمامات جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بالأمر.يذكر أن والد الطفل وقبل 6 أسابيع توافرت لديه معلومات من خلال إحدى محطات التلفزة عن (ضلوع أحد العمال الوافدين في حادثة اختفاء ورد).. الأمر الذي يرجح صحة المعلومات الأخيرة التي نقلها ربابعة إلى مدير الأمن العام.ولا زال العمل الإستخباري للشرطة مستمرا للكشف عن مصير "ورد"، كما أن مديرية الأمن العام عممت صور الطفل على مراكز "الإنتربول" في الدول المجاورة وأنها تتابع من خلال الشرطة الدولية كل معلومة تتوفر في هذا الجانب.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

